# Our sweet "Tom"



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is Tom. He came to us sometime in 2001, a big, robust stray who decided that ours was the new home he wanted, and he moved into our house and our hearts. He was simply the sweetest, best natured, best mannered tomcat I've ever encountered.

As time passed, he developed a heart condition that we controlled for years with medication, giving him a good quality of life. But unfortunately, there always comes a time when the medicine stops working, and two years ago we watched this beautiful cat wasting away. The vet did everything he could to save him, but in the end we had to make the decision to end his suffering.

He will always be missed, and we still can't think of him without a few tears crowding behind our eyes.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

He looked like a handsome boy. He was blessed to have found you and I'm sure that you feel blessed to have known him. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I know how much it hurts to have to make the decision to let go of a beloved friend.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a handsome, stately tom! Thank you for sharing about him, I am sorry for your loss...

Fran


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's amazing how a beloved pet can enrich our lives, and Tommy certainly did that.


----------

